# Dwarf Gourami sick



## dhynes (Feb 28, 2010)

I got my Dwarf Gourami a week ago from PetCo. When I first got him he was doing well, eating bloodworms and flakes. He was also being semi-active staying around the middle to top of tank. I have a 30 gallon tank with 4 Rummy-nose Tetras, 4 Neon Tetras, 3 Bloodfin Tetras, and one Whiptail Catfish. 

He isn't eating anymore and is laying on his side on the bottom of the tank. The color looks normal and there are no visible marks or signs of infection. Earlier he moved up toward the top of the tank, but it was like he just floated back down sideways. 

All of my other fish are doing well... is there anything I can do?


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

if you could give us your water params: ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH temp ect.....but also, sometimes the live stock at petco and other like chains arent very healthy to begin with...


----------



## dhynes (Feb 28, 2010)

I live in a smaller town with only 2 pet stores, PetCo and Petsmart. They both seem subpar. Where can I get my fish without driving two hours to look somewhere else?


----------



## dhynes (Feb 28, 2010)

ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates 200, pH 7.2, and temp 78 F.


----------



## dhynes (Feb 28, 2010)

he died within the past 30 minutes. His gills look kind of "furry"... If anyone has any ideas on what happened let me know. This was my boyfriend's favorite fish and I am sad that he died. The aquarium has been set up for 6 months and all of the other fish have been in there for at least 3 months.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Yikes! Those nitrates are sky high! Don't know if that's what did him in but you should do a series of water changes to get that number down. Ideally 40ppm or less is where nitrates should be.


----------



## Pep (Dec 29, 2009)

jeaninel said:


> Yikes! Those nitrates are sky high! Don't know if that's what did him in but you should do a series of water changes to get that number down. Ideally 40ppm or less is where nitrates should be.


+1. Nitrates are way too high. Based on what people that are more expert than me you should do a 50% water change right away to help this and then a series as Jeaninel said above to get it down and keep it down.

I am really sorry to hear you lost your Gourami. It is a tough thing to go through.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

im very sorry to hear you lost your gourami...but as the others said those nitrates are SKY HIGH!! +1 for the water changes...where do you live?


----------

